
Show HN: Kwery – Schedule, view and email reports from datasources using SQL - abhirama
https://getkwery.com/
======
abhirama
Hello, I am the founder of Kwery.

Kwery aims to simplify the process of scheduling and emailing reports from
datasources using SQL. There are existing tools which let you generate reports
from datasources, but a lot of them are missing the bells and whistles when it
comes to emailing those reports, Kwery aims to solve this problem. Also, Kwery
stores all the generated reports and lets you search reports that were
generated on a so and so date, so, no more foraging through emails for old
reports.

Happy to answer any questions you might have regarding Kwery.

------
chatmasta
Cool! Looks nice. And it's great to see something like this bundled as a jar
instead of an SaaS, given the nature of private data.

How do you enforce licensing?

~~~
abhirama
Thanks for the kind words.

Licensed users will get a separate jar. If you want to discuss more, please
reach out to me at abhi@getkwery.com.

------
fiatjaf
See also: [https://monique.io/](https://monique.io/)

